#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Huwelijk Aisha en Profeet Muhammed

## Muwahhidah

AISHAH  PROFEET
زواج الرسول صلى اللـه عليه وسلم من عائشة




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
_In de Naam van Allah, de Genadige, de Barmhartige. Alle lof is aan Allaah, en vrede en zegeningen zij over de Boodschapper van Allah en over zijn familieleden en al zijn sahaba_ 

De strijd tussen haqq (de waarheid) en baatil (valsheid) zal voor altijd voortbestaan. Alle lof is aan Allah die de waarheid als licht liet schijnen en de valsheid zoals de donkere nachten verduisterde. Valsheid heeft nog nooit de waarheid onderuit kunnen halen. Wij leven in een tijd waarin kufr wijdverspreid is en op de ware gelovigen wordt neergekeken, zoals Allah zegt:
لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ
*Wij zullen jullie beproeven in jullie bezittingen en levens. En jullie zullen zeker veel pijnlijke dingen horen van Degenen aan wie het Boek vr jullie is gegeven en van de afgodenaanbidders. Maar als jullie geduldig blijven en rechtvaardig handelen, dan is dat waarlijk een zaak van vastberadenheid.* {Quran 3:186}.

We zien dagelijkse aanvallen op Islam en de Profeet van de Islam in de media. De verplichting op de Moslims is om de waarheid te verkondigen aan de ongelovigen. Deze mensen hebben dawah nodig. Wie zich hiervoor inzet is beloond, wie zich hiervan afkeert is een zondaar. 

Deze mensen zijn altijd op zoek geweest naar manieren om de Islam in zwart daglicht te stellen. Een van deze pogingen in onze tijd is betreft het huwelijk van de Profeet met Aishah Sideeqa. 

Voordat we beginnen moeten we een paar dingen in gedachten houden:

Islaam heeft geen specifieke leeftijd bepaald waarop iemand kan trouwen. Een huwelijk wordt ook niet gesloten gebaseerd op de menstruatieperiode van een vrouw, want sommige meisjes kunnen menstrueren maar nog niet klaar zijn voor geslachtsgemeenschap. OF andere vrouwen kunnen wel geslachtsgemeenschap hebben maar zij menstrueren nog niet!
*"De leeftijd waarop meisjes voor het eerst menstrueren verschilt van 7 tot 24 jaar".*
_"The variable age at menarche was normally distributed with an age range of 724 years"._
http://journals.cambridge.org/action/di ... &aid=10259

Dus kunnen wij zeggen dat een 24 jaar oude vrouw niet mag trouwen omdat zij nog niet menstrueert?! Of kunnen wij zeggen dat geslachtsgemeenschap toegestaan is met een kind van 7 jaar omdat zij al menstrueert?! Nee, de Islam kijkt naar lichamelijke volwassenheid. Daarom wachtte de Profeet drie jaar tot Aishah lichamelijk volwassen werd en toen pas vervolmaakte hij het huwelijk. 

Dat leeftijd wordt in de Quran Balaghun-Nikah genoemd  dit is de adl van Islam.

Geslachtsgemeenschap met kinderen is schadelijk en dus verboden in Islaam. Zon kind is nog lang niet klaar voor geslachtsgemeenschap. Dat was de reden waarom de Profeet zijn huwelijk met Aishah niet volmaakte totdat zij lichamelijke volwassenheid had bereikt.

Wij schamen ons niet voor de Quran en de Sunnah. Wij streven om Allah tevreden te stellen en niet de ongelovigen. Zij zijn mensen zoals ons. Willen wij dat zij voor ons klappen? Is het de izzah (eer) dat sommigen bij hun zoeken? Zoeken wij hun tevredenheid of Allaahs tevredenheid?

وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى
*'En de Joden en de Christenen zullen u nooit welgezind zijn, tenzij gij hun godsdienst belijdt. Zeg: "Voorzeker, Allah's leiding is de Merkelijke leiding"*. {Quran 2:120}.
Als wij volgens hun mentaliteit te werk zouden gaan, dan zou seks met dieren ook iets normaals zijn. Dan is incest ook iets normaals. Dan zijn homohuwelijken ook de normaalste zaak van de wereld. Dan zijn lesbische huwelijken ook acceptabel! SubhanAllaah! Mensen met zulke bedorven mentaliteiten, waar zelfs dieren zich voor schamen, komen ons moraliteit leren! 

Horen mensen met zulke ideen zich voor ons te schamen of horen wij ons voor hen te schamen? Alas, de tafels zijn omgedraaid!

Ik zal proberen om een paar van hun misverstanden te weerleggen. Ik vraag Allaah de Verhevene om mijn pen scherp en mijn woorden doeltreffend te maken! 

Wa bellaahil tawfeeq!


*Hoe oud was Aishah toen zij trouwde?*


Aishah zegt:
تزوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لتسع سنين وصحبته تسعا
*"Ik trouwde met de Boodschapper van Allah vrede zij met hem toen ik 9 jaar oud was en ik bleef daarna nog 9 jaar met hem leven".*
{"Al-Mujam Al-Kabir", 53  Hadith Sahih}.




*Aishah was lichaamelijk volwassen*


Imaam Al-Nawawi zegt:
فيه: حديث عائشة -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا- قالت: (تَزَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ- لِسِتِّ سِنِينَ، وَبَنَى بِي وَأَنَا بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ). وقال مالك والشَّافعيُّ وأبو حنيفة: حدُّ ذلك أن تطيق الجماع قال الدَّاوديُّ: وكانت عائشة قد شبَّت شباباً حسناً -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا-
*"Aishah zei: "De Boodschapper van Allaah trouwde met mij toen ik zes jaar oud was en hij volmaakte het huwelijk toen ik 9 jaar oud was". Malik (Ibn Anas), Imam Ash-Shafi'ie en Abu Hanifah hebben gezegd: "De periode alvorens de volmaking was zodat zij tot die tijd lichamelijk voorbereid zou worden voor gemeenschap". Al-Dawudi heeft gezegd: "En Aishah was lichaamelijk inderdaad volwassen".* 
{"Sharh al-Nawawi", 9/207}.




*Aishah menstrueerde*



Aishah zegt:
أمرني رسول أن أناوله شيئاً من المسجد، فقلت: إني حائض، فقال: إن حيضتك ليست في يدك
*"De Boodschapper van Allah vroeg mij om iets uit de moskee te halen dus ik zei: "Ik ben aan het menstrueren". Hij zei: "Het is niet in jou handen".* 
{"Sahih Muslim" 15973}.

حدثنا عُثْمَانُ بنُ أبي شَيْبَةَ أخبرنا جَرِيرٌ عن الشّيْبَانِيّ عن عَبْدِالرّحْمَنِ بنِ الأسْوَدِ عن أبِيهِ عن عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ "كَانَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَأْمُرُنَا في فَوْحِ حَيْضَتِنَا أنْ نَتّزِرَ ثُمّ يُبَاشِرُنَا، وَأيّكُمْ يَمْلِكُ إرَبَهُ كَمَا كَانَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَمْلِكُ إرَبَهُ".
*"De Profeet zou tegen ONS zeggen om tijdens onze periodes een doek te dragen voordat wij tot elkaar komen, en wie onder jullie kan zijn begeertes inhouden zoals de Boodschapper van Allah zijn begeertes inhield?!"* 
{"Sahih Al-Bukhaarie", 6/296}.



*Aishah zegt dat zij toen een vrouw was en geen kind!*



Aishah zegt over zichzelf:
إذا بلغت الجارية تسع سنين فهي امرأة
*"Als een meisje 9 jaar oud wordt, dan is zij een vrouw".*
{"Tirmidhie", 1027}.




*Aishah speelde zelfs na haar 14de met poppen!*




Haafiz Ibn Hajar zegt:
وأخرج أبو داود والنسائي من وجه آخر عن عائشة قالت: " قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من غزوة تبوك أو خيبر "... فكشف ناحية الستر على بنات لعائشة لعب ...قال ما هذا يا عائشة، قالت: بناتي ... لأن عائشة كانت في غزوة خيبر بنت أربع عشرة سنة إما أكملتها أو جاوزتها أو قاربتها. وأما في غزوة تبوك فكانت قد بلغت قطعا فيترجح رواية من قال في خيبر، ويجمع بما قال الخطابي لأن ذلك أولى من التعارض.
*"Abu Dawud en Nasaai hebben overgeleverd dat Aishah zei: "De boodschapper van Allah kwam terug uit de slag van Tabuk of Khaybar en hij keek in mijn poppenkastje en vroeg: "Wat zijn dit oh 'Aaishah?" Aisha zei: "Dat zijn mijn POPPEN". Aisha was tijdens de slag van Khaybar ongeveer 14 JAAR OUD en tijdens de slag van Tabuk ongetwijfeld ouder!"*
{"Fath al-Baree", 2/09}.



*Jubair had eerder dan de Profeet om Aishahs hand gevraagd*




خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة إلى أبي بكر وكان أبو بكر قد زوجها جبير بن مطعم فخلعها منه فزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي ابنة ست سنين تركها . ثلاث سنين ثم بنى بها وهي بنت تسع سنين
*"De Profeet vroeg aan Abu Bakr om de hand van Aishah, maar Abu Bakr had eerst zijn woord aan Jubair Ibn Muta'm gegeven. Toen trok hij zijn woord terug (omdat Jubair zich nog steeds niet tot Islam bekeerd had) en trouwde haar aan de Boodschapper van Allah. Zij was toen zes jaar oud, dus de Profeet ging drie jaar wachten en daarna pas vervolmaakte hij het huwelijk en zij was toen negen jaar oud".*
{"Al-Mujam Al-Kabir", 62}.




*Aishah was trots op haar huwelijk*




Aishah zei:
عن عائشة قالت: أعطيت خلالاً ما أعطيتها امرأة ملكني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأنا بنت سبع وأتاه الملك بصورتي في كفه لينظر إليها وبنى بي لتسع ورأيت جبرائيل وكنت أحب نسائه إليه ومرضته فقبض ولم يشهده غيري والملائكة
*"Ik ben geerd met bepaalde gunsten waar geen enkele andere vrouw mee is geerd! De Boodschapper van Allah trouwde met mij toen ik 7 jaar oud was; de engel toonde hem mijn beeld zodat hij mij zag; hij voltooide onze huwelijk toen ik 9 jaar oud was; ik zag de engel Gibrail; ik was de Profeet's meest geliefde vrouw en ik was degene die bij hem bleef tijdens zijn ziekte tot hij stierf en niemand was aanwezig behalve ik en de Engelen".* 
{"Fath al-Baree"}.


*Jong trouwen was een gewoonte in Arabie*



Imam Ash-Shafie zegt:
رأيت باليمن بنات تسع يحضن كثيرا
*"Tijdens mijn verblijf in Yemen kwam ik 9 jaar oude meisjes tegen die zo vaak menstrueerden".*
{"Siyar Alam Al-Nubala", 10/91}.


Imam Ash-Shafi'e zegt ook:
أيت بصنعاء: جَدَّةٌ بنت إحدى وعشرين سنة! حاضت ابنة تسع، وولدت ابنة عشر، وحاضت البنت ابنة تسع، وولدت ابنة عشر
*"In de stad van San'a kwam ik een 21 jaar oude grootmoeder tegen! Zij menstrueerde op haar negende en kreeg kinderen op haar tiende".*
{"Sunan Al-Bayhaqi Al-Kubra", 1/319}.


Ibn Al-Jawzi zegt:
عباد بن عباد المهلبي قال أدركت فينا يعني المهالبة امرأة صارت جدة وهي بنت ثمان عشرة سنة ولدت لتسع ". سنين ابنة فولدت ابنتها لتسع سنين ابنة فصارت هي جدة وهي ابنة ثماني عشر سنة
*"Abbad ibn Abbad Al-Muhlabi zei: "Ik heb een vrouw uit Muhlabah gezien die een grootmoeder werd terwijl zij 18 jaar oud was! Ze kreeg kinderen toen ze 9 jaar oud was en haar dochter kreeg kinderen toen zij ook 9 jaar was, dus zij werd een grootmoeder op haar 18de!"*
{"Tahqeeq Fi Ahadeeth Al-Khilaf", 2/267}.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Anderen drongen bij de Profeet aan om te trouwen


*لما توفت خديجة قالت خولة بنت حكيم بن أمية امرأة عثمان بن مظعون وذلك بمكة يا رسول الله ألا تتزوج؟ فقال من؟ فقالت إن شئت بكرا وان شئت ثيبا قال فمن البكر قالت ابنة احب خلق الله إليك عائشة بنت أبي بكر قال ومن الثيب؟ قالت سودة بنت زمعة من قيس قد أمنت بك واتبعتك على ما أنت عليه قال فاذهبي فاذكريهما عليّ
*"Toen Khadijah stierf kwam Khawlah Bin Hakiem en zei: "Waarom trouwt u niet, o boodschapper van Allah?" Hij zei: "Met wie?" Zij zei: "Er zijn maagden en er zijn eerder getrouwden". Hij vroeg: "Wie is de maagd?" Zij zei: "De dochter van uw meest geliefde vriend - Aishah de dochter van Abu Bakr". Hij vroeg: "En wie is de eerder getrouwde?" Zij zei: "Sadwa bint Zama, zij geloofde in u en heeft u gevolgd". De Profeet zei: "Gaat u dan maar naar hen toe en breng hen op de hoogte (dat ik wil trouwen)".*
{"Tabarani, Al-Hakim & Mustadrak"}




*Abu Bakr drong aan zodat hij met zijn dochter zou trouwen*



Haafiz Ibn Hajar zegt:
وأخرج الطبراني من وجه آخر عن عائشة قالت : لما هاجر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر خلفنا بمكة ، فلما استقر بالمدينة بعث زيد بن حارثة وأبا رافع ، وبعث أبو بكر عبد الله بن أريقط وكتب إلى عبد الله بن أبي بكر أن يحمل معه أم رومان وأم أبي بكر وأنا وأختي أسماء ، فخرج بنا ، وخرج زيد وأبو رافع بفاطمة وأم كلثوم وسودة بنت زمعة ، وأخذ زيد امرأته أم أيمن وولديها أيمن وأسامة ، واصطحبنا ، حتى قدمنا المدينة فنزلت في عيال أبي بكر ، ونزل آل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : عنده ، وهو يومئذ يبني المسجد وبيوته ، فأدخل سودة بنت زمعة أحد تلك البيوت ، وكان يكون عندها ، فقال له أبو بكر : ما يمنعك أن تبني بأهلك ؟ فبنى بي
*"Aishah zei: "Totdat wij Madinah bereikten ... Ik verbleef nog met Abu Bakr's gezin ... Dus (mijn vader) Abu Bakr zei tegen hem: "Wat weerhoudt u nog van het vervolmaken van uw huwelijk met uw vrouw?" Toen vervolmaakte hij zijn huwelijk met mij".*
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/disp ... &startno=2 

Toen Abu Bakr vroeg: Ben ik dan niet uw broeder? Hij wilde de hukm shari (Islamitische oordeel) weten. Hij had geen bezwaar tegen het huwelijk, zoals we hierboven duidelijk lezen.



*Abu Bakr was een liefdevolle vader*



Al-Qurtubi zegt:
وكان أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه يسمى الواه لشفقته ورأفته
*"Abu Bakr al-Sidiq moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn stond bekend als "Alawah" (de wener), wegens zijn liefdadigheid en zachtheid".*
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/disp ... 48&ID=1671 


*De vrouwen van de Profeet*Khadija bint Khawilad..........*WEDUWE*..........40 Jaar oud
Sauda Bint Zama..........*WEDUWE*..........50 Jaar oud 
Hafsa Bint Umar bin Khattab..........*WEDUWE*..........22 Jaar oud
Zainab Bint Khuzaima....................30 Jaar oud
Marya Qibtiya Bint shamun..........17 Jaar oud
Umm Salma..........*WEDUWE*..........26 Jaar oud
Zainab Bint Jahash..........*WEDUWE*..........38 Jaar oud
Raihana bint Umru bin Hanafa.......... {?}
Juwaeria Bint Harith..........*WEDUWE*..........20 Jaar oud
Aisha Bint Abu Bakr..........9 Jaar oud
Maimuna Bint Harith..........*WEDUWE*..........36 Jaar oud
Safia Bint Hayi bin Akhtab.........*WEDUWE*........17 Jaar oud
Umm Habiba..........*WEDUWE*..........36 Jaar oud
*
CONCLUSIE*: 75% van zijn vrouwen waren weduwen!

De huwelijken van de Profeet waren allemaal om bepaalde redenen en niet om zijn lusten te vervullen! De Arabieren waren ongelofelijk in elkaar geknoopt door hun qabaail (stammen). De profeet trouwde vaak om contacten tussen de qabaail die net Islam binnentraden te versterken.

Er zat een grote wijsheid achter elke huwelijk van hem, verwijs naar de boeken van Seerah ...


*Kinderhuwelijken zijn ' afgeraden*
Imaam Al-Nawawi zegt: 
يستحب أن لا يزوِّج الأب والجد البكر حتى تبلغ ويستأذنها لئلا يوقعها في أسر الزوج وهي كارهة 
*"Het is mustahab op de vaderen en grootvaderen om een maagd niet uit te huwelijken totdat zij de pubertijd bereikt en zij haar toestemming kunnen vragen, anders zal zij in een huwelijk kunnen belanden waar zij zich niet prettig in voelt".*
{"Sharh Al-Nawawi", 9/206}.

De shariat heeft geen specifieke leeftijd bepaald waarop iemand kan trouwen. Als de ouders een goede man vinden en ze vrezen dat als zij hun dochters hand nu niet aan hem geven, dat zij die kans nooit meer zullen krijgen, dan mogen zij Islamitisch gezien wel hun dochters hand aan hem geven. De volmaking van het huwelijk en de rest vind pas echter plaats nadat zij lichamelijk volwassene is zoals bij Aishah gebeurde, wallaahu Aalam. Onderdrukkingen en mishandelingen zijn Haram. Als het meisje zich later toch niet prettig voelt bij dat huwelijk, dan kan zij om scheiding vragen bij de Qadhi.


*Allah spreekt over de Balaghun-Nikah*

Allaah zegt:
وَابْتَلُواْ الْيَتَـمَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُواْ النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ ءَانَسْتُمْ مِّنْهُمْ رُشْداً فَادْفَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَلَهُمْ
*"En ondervraagt de yatama (wezen), wanneer zij de huwbare leeftijd bereikt hebben (balaghun-nikah): als gij in hen rijpheid van verstand vindt stelt hun DAN hun eigendom ter hand".*
{Qur'an, Surah Nisa 4, Vers 6}.

Dat is de leeftijd waarop iemand volwassen genoeg is om te trouwen.




*Dwang huwelijken zijn verboden*



Allah zegt:
يَـأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَن تَرِثُواْ النِّسَآءَ كَرْهاً
*"O jullie die geloven! Het is jullie niet geoorloofd om vrouwen tegen hun eigen wil te erven".* 
{Quran, Surah Nisa, Vers 19}.

عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - : أن جارية بكرا أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فذكرت أن أباها زوجها وهي كارهة ، فخيرها النبي. رواه أبو داود و قال ابن القطان: حديث ابن عباس هذا صحيح
*Ibn Abbas zei: "Een jonge maagd meisje kwam naar de Profeet en vertelde dat haar vader haar tegen haar wil had uitgehuwelijkt, dus de Profeet gaf haar een keuze (om getrouwd te blijven of te scheiden)". Ibn al-Qattaan zegt: "Deze hadith van Ibn Abbas is authentiek".*
{"Abu Dawud", 2096}.



*Geslachtsgemeenschap alvorens de puberteit is fysiek en mentaal schadelijk voor kinderen en daarom HARAM*



لا ضرر ولا ضرار
*"Niemand mag een ander persoon schade toebrengen!* 
{"Fayd al-Qadir", 6/9899}.



لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها
*"Allaah belast geen ziel boven haar vermogen".*
{Qur'an 2:226, 6:152, 7:42, 23:62, 2:286}.



مَا يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ حَرَجٍ
*"Allaah wenst geen moeilijkheden op jullie te plaatsen".*
{Qur'an 5:6}.



هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ
*"Hij heeft jullie uitverkoren en Hij heeft in jullie Godsdienst geen moeilijkheden opgelegd".*
{Qur'an 22:78}.



من ضار ضار الله به، ومن شاق شاق الله عليه
*"Hij die een ander persoon schade toebrengt zal door Allah gestraft worden en voor degene die dingen voor anderen moeilijk maakt zal Allah dingen moeilijk maken".* 
{"Abu Dawud", 3635}.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*In Delaware was de leeftijd van meerderjarigheid 7 jaar tot het jaar 1973*




*"Tijdens de 19de Eeuw begonnen de Staten de leeftijd van meerderjarigheid te verhogen tot soms wel 21 jaar. In Delaware bleef de leeftijd van meerderjarigheid op 7 tot het in het jaar 1973 tot zestien jaar werd verhoogd".*
_"During the 19th century, states gradually raised the age of consent, in some cases to 21. However, in Delaware the age of consent was seven until it was raised to 16 in 1973"._
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUN ... #_ftnref50 

*"Tijdens de 19de Eeuw stond de minimale leeftijd voor wettig geslachtsgemeenschap meestal op 10 jaar. In Delaware was het 7 jaar".*
_"Throughout most of the 19th century, the minimum age of consent for sexual intercourse in most American states was 10 years. In Delaware it was only 7 years"._ 
http://www.buddybuddy.com/peters-1.html 




*Volgens de kerk was het ook 7 jaar*



*"De Roomse traditie gold als een fundament voor de Christelijke Europa en voor de Christelijke Kerk zelf. Zij basseerden (de meerderjarigheids leeftijd) op biologische ontwikkelingen, dus de leeftijd werd op twaalf tot veertien jaar gezet met een minimum leeftijd van zeven jaar".*
_ The Roman tradition served as the base for Christian Europe as well as the Christian Church itself which generally, essentially based upon biological development, set it at 12 or 14 but continued to set the absolute minimum at seven._
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/conten ... 6v16n02_03 




*Volgens de Britse Gewoonterecht was het ook 7 jaar*




*"Kinderen onder 7 jaar waren niet in staat om te trouwen. Nadat zij de 7 jarige leeftijd hadden bereikt mochten zij trouwen, maar het huwelijk bleef "ophefbaar" tot zij het huwelijk gingen volmaken en dat gebeurde bij jongens op 40 jarige leeftijd en meisjes op twaalf jarige leeftijd".*
_Children below the age of seven were incapable of marrying. After the age of seven they might marry, but the marriage was voidable until they were able to consummate the marriage, which the law presumed to be at age fourteen for boys and twelve for girls_
http://www.brandeslaw.com/common_law_ma ... clmart.htm 

*"Volgens het gewoonterecht werd een huwelijk die vr de meerderjarigheids leeftijd was gesloten niet als nietig beschouwd, maar als "onvolmaakt". Het was geldig tot n van de partijen daar bezwaren tegen had na de meerderjarigheids leeftijd".*
_ At common law, a marriage contracted under the age of consent was not regarded as void, but only as an imperfect marriage, valid until voided by the parties after their arrival at the age of consent..._
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.h ... 94669FD7CF 

*"Historisch gezien was de houding van het Britse gewoonterecht dat iemand onder zeven jaar het vermogen niet had om toe te stemmen aan een huwelijk, dus tussen de leeftijd van zeven jaar en pubertijd kon de inwilliging plaatsvinden maar niet de volmaking van het huwelijk. Dus volgens de gewoonterecht (van de Britten) was het huwelijk van iemand tussen zeven en twaalf of veertien jaar gewoon "gesloten" en het zou "volmaakt" worden na het bereiken van de pubertijd als niemand bezwaar daarop had".* 
_Historically, the attitude of the English common law was that a person under seven years of age lacked the mental ability to consent to marriage, and that between seven years and puberty there could be consent but not consummation. At common law, the marriage of a person between the ages of seven and 12 or 14 was inchoate and would become choate on reaching puberty, if no objection was raised._
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/top ... family-law 

*"Het huwelijk die tussen de 7 jarige leeftijd en de meerderjarigheids leeftijd werd gesloten was slechts "ophefbaar" volgens de wet, maar een huwelijk waarin n of beide personen onder 7 jarige leeftijd waren was nietig en stelde niets voor".*
_"Any marriage, however, occurring between the age of 7 years and the age of consent was merely voidable, but a marriage where one or both of the parties were under the age of 7 was void and without legal significance"._ 
http://myfloridalegal.com/ago.nsf/Opini ... 94006CC668 




*Meerderjarigheid door de tijden heen*



*"Het gewoonterecht, waaruit de Amerikaanse wet haar meeste oordelen uithaalde op de juridisch gebied, had de meerderjarigheids leeftijd op tien (10) jaar gezet. Californi was de eerste staat die de meerderjarigheids leeftijd omhoog bracht. Het werd van tien jaar naar veertien jaar geschoven in het jaar 1889".* 
_"The common law, from which America gets much of its precedents in the legal field, set the age of consent at age ten. California was one of the first states to raise the age of consent. It raised it from 10 to 14 in 1889"._
http://www.ageofconsent.com/comments/numberone.htm 

*"Huwelijken sluiten tussen tien en dertien jaar waren gewoon acceptable in Westerse landen tot het midden van de 19de Eeuw".*
_Ages from 10 to 13 were typically acceptable in western countries during the mid-19th century". {Waites, Matthew (2005) The Age of Consent: Young People, Sexuality and Citizenship, (New York States and Houndmills,: Palgrave Macmillan) ISBN 1-4039-2173-3}_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_con ... f-waites_3 

*"Traditioneel gezien kwam de leeftijd waarom mensen voor het eerst gingen trouwen in de pre-moderne samenlevingen (in de Oude Rome) overeen met het aanbreken van de puberteit".*
_"Traditionally in pre-modern societies, AAFM [age at first marriage] for girls corresponded with the visible onset of puberty. In these early societies, high mortality rates demanded an offsetting high-birth rate. As a result, younger marriages were required to facilitate population growth". ("The Age of Marriage in Ancient Rome")_ 
http://osdir.com/ml/education.publicati ... 00028.html 

*"DeMause toonde aan dat kinderhuwelijken in de 19de eeuw wijdverbreid waren in Rusland".*
_"DeMause (1990) pointed to child marriage [being] widespread in Russia well into the nineteenth century". (G.U.S.: World Atlas)._
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUN ... oc82813007

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Wat is puberteit?

* 

*"Dat is wanneer het lichaam van een kind geslachtsrijp wordt".*
_"The time when a childs body becomes sexually mature"._
_(Kernerman English Multilingual Dictionary)._

*"De leeftijd van volwassenheid en mannelijkheid".*
_"Puberty: 'the time of life in which the two sexes begin first to be acquainted' [Johnson], 1382, from O.Fr. pubert, from L. pubertatem (nom. pubertas) 'age of maturity, manhood,' from pubes 'adult, full-grown, manly.' "_
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?sea ... hmode=none 

*"Puberteit is de leeftijd of periode in iemands leven waarop hij of zij in staat is om seksueel voort te planten. In andere tijden in de geschiedenis was het vieren van deze gelegenheid (waarin iemand de volgende levensfase binnentreedt) onderdeel van de cultuur".* 
_Puberty is defined as the age or period at which a person is first capable of sexual reproduction, in other eras of history, a rite or celebration of this landmark event was a part of the culture. (Rites of Passage: Puberty, by Sue Curewitz Arthen)._
http://www.earthspirit.com/fireheart/fhpub.html 





*Wanneer begint puberteit?*



*"Normaal gesproken begint het (puberteit) niet eerder dan op 7 of 8 jarige leeftijd bij meisjes en op 9 jarige leeftijd bij jongens".*
_"Usually, this starts to happen no earlier than about 7 to 8 years of age for girls and 9 years of age for boys"._ 
http://kidshealth.org/parent/medical/se ... cious.html 

*"Vroegrijp puberteit is de puberteit die vr de 8 jarige leeftijd bij meisjes begint en alvorens 9 jarige leeftijd bij jongens begint".*
_"Precocious puberty is puberty that begins before age 8 years for girls and before age 9 years for boys"._ 
http://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/ ... uberty.cfm 

*"Hoewel puberteit normaal gesproken tussen de leeftijd van 8 en 13 bij meisjes begint, het kan eerder of later beginnen".*
_"Although puberty usually starts between ages 8 to 13 in girls, it may start earlier or later"._ 
http://www.healthtouch.com/bin/EContent ... cid=HTHLTH 

*"Het is geschat dat n op zes meisjes op hun 8ste levensjaar de puberteit binnentreden. Een doorslaggevend onderzoek dat op 17,000 meisjes in de VS werd uitgevoerd toonde aan dat 27% van de Afro-Amerikaanse meisjes en bijna 7% van de Kaukasische meisjes seksuele kenmerken zoals borstgroei of schaamhaar op hun 7 jarige leeftijd toonden! Toen de meisjes de 8 jarige leeftijd bereikten, waren 15% van de Kaukasische meisjes en 50% van de Afro-Amerikaanse meisjes in de puberteit".*
_Its estimated that one out of six girls aged eight may be entering puberty. A groundbreaking US study on 17,000 girls found that 27% of African-American and almost 7% of Caucasian girls had the onset of secondary sexual characteristics, i.e., either breast development or pubic hair development, by the age of seven. By the time the girls turned 8 years-old, 15% of Caucasian girls and 50% of Afro-American girls were starting puberty._
http://www.hgof.ns.ca/index2.php?functi ... item=18004 

*"Hoewel de meeste kinderen puberteit tussen hun 10de en twaalfde levensjaar binnentreden, kan het vanaf de 8ste tot 16de levensjaar zelfs beginnen! In algemeen begint puberteit bij meisjes eerder dan bij jongens".*
_"Although most children begin puberty between the ages of 10 and 12, it can start at any age from 8 to 16. The most obvious determining factor is gender; on average, puberty arrives earlier for girls than boys"._
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_g ... 0593/pg_2/ 

*"Sterker nog, twee onderzoekers aan de Universiteit van Chicago, Dr. Marha K. McClintock en Dr. Gilbert Herdt zeggen dat puberteit zelfs rond 6 jarige leeftijd kan beginnen".*
_In fact, two University of Chicago researchers, Dr. Martha K. McClintock, a biopsychologist, and Dr. Gilbert Herdt, an anthropologist, say that puberty may actually begin around the age of 6._
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.h ... wanted=all 

*"Onderzoeken sinds 1990 hebben aangetoond dat puberteit eerder kan beginnen bij meisjes in ontwikkelingslanden. Dus de leeftijd van vroegrijpe pubertijd voor meisjes zo laag als 6 of 7 jaar kan zijn".*
_"Studies undertaken since 1990s indicate that the normal onset of puberty may be occurring at a younger age in girls in developed countries and that therefore the age of precocious puberty for girls may be as low as 6 or 7._ 
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/top ... em-disease 




*Puberteit begint eerder in warme landen*



*"Er was een onderzoek gedaan die aantoonde dat meisjes die dicht bij de evenaar leven eerder beginnen te menstrueren".*
_"There was a study conducted showing that girls who live in countries close to the equator started their menstruation earlier"._
http://www.herword.com/healthdesk/other ... 28.03.html 

*"Albrecht von Haller beweerde dat meisjes in het Zuiden van Azie, waar de klimaat warm is, op 8 jarige leeftijd huwbaar zijn en kinderen op 9 en 10 jarige leeftijd kunnen baren".*
_"Albrecht von Haller, for example, claimed that girls in the southerly regions of Asia, where the climate was warm, were marriageable in their eighth year and gave birth in their ninth or tenth year; conversely, women in Arctic regions did not menstruate until age 23 or 24"._
http://books.google.com/books?id=tAnsCn ... PPA1454,M1 

*"De gemiddelde temperatuur van het land is de belangrijkste factor hier, niet alleen voor de menstruatie maar betreft de gehele seksuele groeifase tijdens de puberteit".*
_"The average temperature of the country or province is considered the chief factor here, not only with regard to menstruation but as regards the whole of sexual development at puberty"._ 
http://www.biblioz.com/lp25762280577_207.html

----------


## Muwahhidah

*NEGEN JARIGE MEISJE UIT MALAYSIA KRIJGT EEN KIND*



Bijlage 17119


_"The New Straits Times", Malaysia, 10 Maart 2001
_

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Trouwen na puberteit was een norm*



*"In het middeleeuws Europa trouwden mannen in hun middentwintiger, en meisjes trouwden in hun vroege tiener jaren, kort na hun pubertijd".*
_Marriage in Medieval Europe...On average, males married in their mid-twenties, and females in their early teens shortly after puberty._
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/ATLAS ... stern.html 

*"Voor de meeste meisjes in de Byzantijnse Rijk kwamen de kinderjaren snel tot eind na het begin van hun puberteit die meestal snel gevolgd werd door verloving en huwelijk. Jonge huwelijken en voorplanting van kinderen was een norm in de Byzantijnse Rijk".*
_For most girls in Byzantium, childhood came to an abrupt end with the onset of puberty, which was usually soon followed by betrothal and marriage. Early marriage and procreation of children was the norm in Byzantium..._
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/La ... women.html 

*"De meerderjarigheids leeftijd door de geschiedenis heen was normaal gesproken gebaseerd op de leeftijd waarop iemand de puberteit binnentrad, hoewel het soms op zeven jaar stond".*
_Age of Consent throughout history has usually coincided with the age of puberty although at sometimes it has been as early as 7._
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/conten ... 6v16n02_03




*Een paar voorbeelden uit de geschiedenis*

*King Richard II* 



*"In 1396 trouwde de koning met Isabella van Frankrijk die toen nog maar 7 jaar oud was".*
_"In 1396 the king married Isabella of France, then only seven years of age"._ 
http://www.genuki.org.uk/big/royalty/kingr.html 



*King Edward I of England*



*"In het jaar 1254 rees Edward naar Spanje voor een geregeld huwelijk met de 9 jarige Eleanor van Castile en hij was zelf toen vijftien jaar oud".*
_"In 1254, Edward travelled to Spain for an arranged marriage at the age of 15 to 9-year-old Eleanor of Castile"._ 
http://www.royal.gov.uk/HistoryoftheMon ... hanks.aspx 



*Saint Augustine*



*"Toen Augustine 33 jaar oud was ging hij zich verloven met een 10 jarige meisje".*
_"At the age of thirty-one, Augustine betrothed himself to a ten-year-old girl"._



*Girolamo Riario*



*"Caterina Sforza werd verloofd (met Girolamo) toen zij 9 jaar oud was, zij trouwde toen zij 14 jaar oud was en ze baarde een kind toen zij 15 jaar oud was".*
_"Caterina Sforza was betrothed aged 9yo, married aged 14yo, and gave birth aged 15yo"._
http://womenofhistory.blogspot.com/2007 ... birth.html 



*King Denis of Portugal*



*"(Saint Elizabeth) trouwde met Koning Dennis van Portugal toen zij nog maar 12 jaar oud was".*
_"(Saint Elizabeth of Portugal) was married when she was a mere 12 years old to King Denis of Portugal"._
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Elizabeth_of_Aragon 



*Prince Edward of Wales*



*"Dus Isabella (Prince Edward's vrouw) was maar 7 jaar oud toen zij werd verloofd".*
_"This would make Isabella (Prince Edward's wife) seven years old at the time of her betrothal"._
http://www.randomhouse.co.uk/catalog/ex ... 0712641947 



*Henry VIII* 



*"Mary Stewart trouwde met Henry VIII toen zij nog maar 6 jaar oud was!"* 
_"Mary Stewart married Henry VIII when she was only six"._
http://infad.usim.edu.my/modules.php?op ... e&sid=8840 



*King Adronikos I Komnenos*



*"Andronikos, die nu (1183 - 64 jaar oud was) was de enige keizer, en hij trouwde met Agnes van Frankrijk en zij was een kind van 12 jaar".*
_"Andronikos, now (1183 - 64 years old) sole emperor, married Agnes of France, a child twelve years of age"._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andronikos_I_Komnenos 



*Stephen Milutin*



*"Serbias Stephen Milutin (50 jaar oud) had Byzantium overgenomen en Andronicus sloot een vredesverdrag met hem door zijn 5 jarige dochter Simonis aan hem uit te huwelijken in 1299".*
_"Serbias Stephen Milutin (r. 1282-1321) (at that time 50 years old) had conquered Byzantine lands, and Andronicus made peace with him by giving him his five-year-old daughter Simonis in marriage in 1299"._
http://www.san.beck.org/7-1-CrusadersBy ... cline.html 



*Richard of Shrewsbury*



*"Op 15 Januarie 1478 aan de "St. Stephen's Chapel" in Westminster, werd de 5 jarige Anne (Mowbray uit Norfolk) uitgehuwelijkt aan de vier jarige Richard (Koning Edward IV's zoon)".*
_"On the 15th January 1478 at St. Stephen's Chapel in Westminster, the five year old Anne (Mowbray of Norfolk) was married to the four year old Richard (King Edward IV's son)"._
http://everything2.com/title/Anne+Mowbray 

En zo zijn er nog veel meer voorbeelden te noemen. Romanos II trouwde met Bertha (Eudokia) toen zij nog maar vier jaar oud was! Koning Haakon VI van Norwegen trouwde met Koningin Margaret toen zij tien jaar oud was! 

De voorbeelden zijn teveel om hier op te noemen. Waarom hoorden wij niemand over die huwelijken klagen?!




*Edellieden trouwden jong*




*"Het is heel duidelijk bevestigd dat de dochters van edellieden jong trouwden ... Een echt hoge huwelijks leeftijd bij de vrouwen van edellieden in de middeleeuwen bestond niet".* 
_"It is clear, in any event, that daughters of the nobility married young...a relatively high age of marriage among women was non-existent among the medieval nobility". (A History of Women in the Middle Ages, p.136)._
http://books.google.com/books?id=i7yImB ... 4s0zDOC-x0 

*"Voor velen edellieden en vrouwen van de Koninklijke families in Europa vond het huwelijk op jonge leeftijd plaats. Er zijn veel gevallen van hele jonge meisjes die verloofd en uitgehuwelijkt worden onder 10 jarige leeftijd (om politieke redenen)".*
_"For many noble-born or royal women of Europe, marriage could and often did take place at a young age. There are many instances or very young girls being betrothed and married under the age of 10 years old"._ 
http://womenofhistory.blogspot.com/2007 ... birth.html 

Dit werd ook bevestigd door de bovengenoemde voorbeelden. Zo waren de huwelijken van de Profeet ook om verschillende redenen. De boeken van seerah spreken daarover.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Levensverwachting was laag*



*"In Rome en het middeleeuws Europa was de gemiddelde levensverwachting tussen 20 en 30 jaar".*
_In Rome and medieval Europe the average life span is estimated to have been between 20 and 30 years._
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/top ... 37/old-age 

*"De levensverwachting tijdens de Bronzen tijdperk was 18 jaar".*
_"Life expectency during the Bronze Age was 18 years"._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_expectancy#_ref-4 

*"In 1796 zweefde de gemiddelde levensverwachting rond 24 jaar".*
_In 1796, life expectancy hovered around 24 years._
http://www.longevitymeme.org/articles/p ... icle_id=11 

*"Door de geschiedenis van de mensheid heen kwam de dood meestal op een vroege leeftijd - 25 tot 30 jaar was de gemiddelde levensverwachting".*
_Throughout most of human history, death came at an early age - 25 to 30 years was a typical lifespan._
http://books.google.com/books?id=1ixRxA ... q=&f=false 

*"Door de menselijke geschienis heen waren de sterftecijfers hoog en levensverwachting was laag (tussen twintig en dertig jaar)".*
_"For most of human history mortality was high and life expectancy low (between 20 and 30 years at birth)..._
http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/34/3/526 

*"Duizend jaar geleden was de menselijke levensverwachting ergens in de twintigen".* 
_"Human life expectancy was in the 20s a thousand years ago". ("Guardian")_
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... 30,00.html 




*Statistieken*



*"De helft van alle nieuwe HIV infecties vinden plaats bij pubers".*
_Half of all new HIV infections occur among adolescents._
http://www.troubledteens.com/troubled-t ... stics.html 

*"Meer dan de helft van alle nieuwe HIV infecties in de VS vind plaats bij pubers".*
_ Over half of all new HIV infections in the United States occur in adolescents._
http://www.aclu.org/reproductiverights/ ... 30718.html 

*"Volgens sommige onderzoeken hebben 7% van Amerikaanse kinderen geslachtsgemeenschap zelfs voordat zij hun tienerjaren hebben bereikt!"*
_According to some sources, for example, seven per cent of American children now have sex even before they have become teenagers._
http://www.unicef-irc.org/publications/ ... card3e.pdf 

*"Tot zelfs 50% van de aangifte gevallen (betreft seksueel misbruik) zijn de daders pubers".*
_In up to 50 percent of reported cases, offenders are adolescents.
Child Sexual Abuse I: An Overview_




*Huwelijken van de oude beschavingen*


*Oude Rome**"Durry beweerde dat Romeinse meisjes zelfs alvorens hun puberteit werden uitgehuwelijkt en dat puberteit niet zo'n belangrijke factor was in het bepalen van de huwbare leeftijd".*
_"Durry (1955a/b/c, 1956) had argued that Roman girls were married before puberty, that puberty was not important in fixing the age of marriage, and that such early marriages were consummated before puberty".
(Janssen, D.F.; Oct 2002. G.U.S.. Volume I: World Reference Atlas. Interim Report. Amsterdam, The Netherlands)._ 
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUN ... oc26337172 


*Grieken**"Flacelire vermelde ook dat meisjes konden trouwen zodra zij de puberteit bereikten".*
_"Flacelire (59) also mentioned that girls could marry as soon as puberty hit". 
(Daily Life in Greece at the Time of Pericles)._
http://www.richeast.org/htwm/Greeks/mar ... riage.html 

*"Vrouwen waren huwbaar gelijk na de puberteit. Huwelijken werden geregeld toen zij nog kinderen waren. Ze werden uitgehuwelijkt op hun 12de tot 14de aan mannen in hun twintigen en dertigen".*
_"Women were marriageable right after puberty, marriage arrangements were made while they were in infancy; they were wed at the age of twelve or fourteen to men in their twenties or thirties"._
http://www.molloy.edu/sophia/med_ren/med_text.htm 


*India**"De vader van de meisjes was verplicht volgens de HINDU WET en de gewoontes van het land om zijn dochter uit te huwelijken voordat zij de puberteit bereikte, hoewel de samenwoning werd uitgesteld tot ongeveer 3 jaar daarna".*
_"The father of a girl was obliged by Hindu law and by custom of the country to marry her before she attained puberty, though cohabitation was often delayed, an average of three years". ("The Oriental, the Ancient, and the Primitive", Page 208)._
http://books.google.com/books?id=CZQRMZ ... k4#PPP1,M1 


*Mongoli**De kinderen van de Ordos Mongolen werden soms uitgehuwelijkt alvorens hun geboorte! Dit gewoonte werd "eŭndege in swie" genoemd, oftewel "Koppelen alvorens geboorte". De leeftijd waarop mensen vandaag (1938) trouwen is heel verschillend, van soms 4 of 5 jaar tot 16 of 17. De gemiddelde leeftijd is vijftien".*
_"Among the Ordos Mongols, children are sometimes betrothed even before birth. This custom, called eŭndege in swie (Match-making before birth), is thought by the Mongols to be of very nacient origin ... The actual age of marriage today [1938] varies a great deal, from four or five years to sixteen or seventeen, the average or ordinary age being fifteen". (G.U.S.: A World Atlas)._
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUN ... NGOLIA.HTM 


*Azteken**"De meeste Aztek meisjes werden uitgehuwelijkt alvorens hun puberteit ... Kinderen werden volwassenen na het huwelijk, en de meeste kinderen boven 10 jaar waren al getrouwd".*
_Most [Aztec] girls were married (cohabiting) well before the age of puberty ... Children became adults upon marriage, and most children above the age of 10 years were married. Females married very young". (G.U.S.: A World Atlas)._ 
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUN ... /AZTEC.HTM 


*Oude Egypte**"De gemiddelde leeftijd voor meisjes om puberteit te binnentreden was 12 tot 13 en 14 jaar voor jongens ... Wij hebben echter bewijzen gevonden van bruiden zo jong als 8 jaar!"*
_"The average age for girls to enter puberty was 12 to 13, and around 14 for boys We find documentation of brides being as young as 8"._ 
http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/marriage.htm

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Wat is pedofilie?*



*"Een seksuele afwijking waardoor men voorkeur geeft aan geslachtsgemeenschap met KINDEREN (boven geslachtsgemeenschap met volwassenen)".*
_"Pe.do.phil.ia n [NL] (1906): sexual perversion in which children are the preferred sexual object -- pe.do.phil.i.ac or pe.do.phil.ic adj." (Merriam Webster?s Collegiate Dictionary)._

*"Pedofilie is gedefinieerd als fantasien of seksuele activiteiten met PREPUBERALE kinderen".*
_"Pedophilia is defined as the fantasy or act of sexual activity with PREPUBESCENT children."_
http://psychologytoday.com/conditions/pedophilia.html 

*"Seksuele neigingen of daden waarbij geslachtsgemeenschap plaatsvindt met PREPUBERALE kinderen".*
_"Sexual urges or behaviors involving sexual activity with a PREPUBESCENT child"._
http://www.ipce.info/library_3/files/cloud_ped_time.htm 

*"De woord "pedofiel" verwijst naar de psychoseksuele aandoening bij een volwassene waardoor hij door geslachtsgemeenschap met PREPUBERALE kinderen opgewonden raakt en seksuele genot verkrijgt. Een typische pedofiel krijgt GEEN genot uit geslachtsgemeenschap met volwassenen".* 
_"Pedophile: Also spelled PEDOPHILIA, psychosexual disorder in which an adult's arousal and sexual gratification occur primarily through sexual contact with prepubescent children. The typical pedophile is unable to find satisfaction in an adult sexual relationship". (Encyclopedia Britannica, 1998)._ 



*Wat is een kind?*



*"De levensperiode tussen geboorte en puberteit".*_
"A person between birth and puberty".
"The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition". 2000._
http://www.bartleby.com/ 



*Niet alleen kinderen spelen met poppen*



*"Poppen waren niet slechts bij kinderen. Voorbeelden van volwassen vrouwen die poppen in bezit hadden zijn genoteerd in de middeleeuwen. Kinderen zouden zich ook vermaken waar ze hun handen aan konden krijgen".*
_Dolls were not strictly limited to children alone. Examples of female adults carrying or possessing dolls are also noted during the medieval period. Children also must have played with whatever was at hand._
http://hti.math.uh.edu/curriculum/units ... .07.13.php 

*"De meeste poppen die voor de 17de eeuw werden gemaakt golden als een speelmiddel voor zowel volwassenen als kinderen. De eerste poppen die ALLEEN voor kinderen waren bedoeld werden pas na de 17de eeuw gemaakt".*
_"The toy dolls that existed before the 1700's served chiefly as playthings for adults as well as for childrenThe first dolls specifically for children probably were made in the 1700's". ("How Stuff Works")_
http://reference.howstuffworks.com/doll ... opedia.htm 

*"Veel jonge meisjes beginnen borsten en schaamhaar te ontwikkelen in het begin van hun basisschool op een leeftijd waarop zij nog steeds met poppen en Junior Monopoly spelen en nog te jong zijn om de emotionele gevolgen en andere symptomen van puberteid te begrijpen".*
_Many young girls in early elementary school are developing breasts and pubic hair at a time when they are still playing with dolls and Junior Monopoly, and are too young to understand the emotional mood swings and other symptoms of adolescence._
http://www.center4research.org/children11.html

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Was Mozes een pedofiel?*


We lezen in de Torah (waar Joden en Christenen in geloven):


*Mozes zei: "Waarom hebben jullie de vrouwen in leven gelaten? Juist zij waren het die de Isralieten, op aanraden van Bileam, destijds bij de Peor verleid hebben tot ontrouw aan de HEER, en dat veroorzaakte de plaag die de gemeenschap van de HEER getroffen heeft". Nu dan, slacht al wat mannenlijke is onder de KINDERKENS; en slacht alle vrouwen, die door bijligging van de man een man bekend hebben, maar laat al de KINDERKENS van VROUWELIJKE geslacht, die de bijligging van de man niet bekend hebben, VOOR U LEVEN.* {Numeri 31:15 tot 18}.Mozes zei dus dat de kinderen van de vijanden allemaal gedood moeten worden en hij zei dat zijn soldaten de KINDEREN die geen geslachtsgemeenschap hadden gehad voor zichzelf moesten bewaren - als seksslaven! Dit is kindermoord en pedofilie. Mozes was dus een babykiller? De Joden geloven ook in deze verzen, want dit is uit de Torah. We sullen later zien wat zij hieruit hebben begrepen! En als we naar vers 35 gaan lezen we dat Mozes en zijn leger 32.000 van hun kinderen als seks-slaven namen. Was Mozes geen pedofiel volgens de Bijbel? 

En oh ja:

*Doch de man Mozes was zeer zachtmoedig, meer dan alle mensen, die op den aardbodem waren.* {Numeri 12:3}.Als de zachtmoedige in de ogen van God zoiets kan doen! Na dit alles willen zij zogenaamd de Moslims uit de duisternissen redden! 

*Hoe kun je tegen een ander zeggen: Vriend, laat me de splinter weghalen die in je oog zit, terwijl je de balk die in je eigen oog zit niet ziet?! Jij schijnheilige! Haal eerst die balk uit je eigen oog weg; dan pas zie je scherp genoeg om de splinter weg te halen die in het oog van de ander zit!* (Lukas 6:42).Iemand die zelf in een glazen huis woont, moet geen stenen gooien




*Huwelijk tussen Jozef (90 JAAR) en Maria (12 JAAR)*




In de "Catholic Encyclopedia" lezen wij:

*"Toen Maria 12 tot 14 jaren oud was ginden de priesters van Judea aankondigen dat zij haar aan een goede man wouden uithuwelijken. Jozef, die toen 90 jaar oud was, ging naar Jeruzalem onder de kandidaten en God liet door een wonder zien dat God Jozef had uitgekozen en twee jaar later vond de aankondiging plaats".*
_"The priests announced through Judea that they wished to find in the tribe of Juda a respectable man to espouse Mary, then twelve to fourteen years of age, Joseph, who was at the time ninety years old , went up to Jerusalem among the candidates; a miracle manifested the choice God had made of Joseph, and two years later the Annunciation took place."_
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08504a.htm + http://www.catholic.com/library/Mary_Ever_Virgin.asp 

*"St. Jozef was een OUDE MAN toen hij met de "Moeder van God" trouwde".*
_"St. Joseph was an old man at the time of marriage with the Mother of God."_
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08504a.htm 

*"Het is mogelijk dat Maria haar zoon kreeg op ongeveer 13 of 14 jarige leeftijd".*
_"It is possible that Mary gave birth to her Son when she was about thirteen or fourteen years of age"._
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/15464b.htm




*Pedofilie in de TALMUD (תַּלְמוּד) van de Joden*



*"Geslachtsgemeenschap met een 3 jaar en 1 dag oude meisje is toegestaan".*
_"A girl of the age of three years and one day may be betrothed by intercourse". {Niddah 44B}._
http://www.come-and-hear.com/niddah/nid ... html#PARTb 

*"Kom en hoor! Geslachtsgemeenschap is toegestaan met een maagde die 3 jaar en 1 dag oud is, en als haar overleden man's broer met haar geslachtsgemeenschap heeft, dan wordt zij van hem".*
_"Come and hear! A maiden aged three years and a day may be acquired in marriage by coition, and if her deceased husband's brother cohabits with her, she becomes his". {Sanhedrin 55B}._
http://www.come-and-hear.com/sanhedrin/ ... html#PARTb 

*"Een vreemdelinge die jonger is dan 3 jaren en 1 dag mag met een priester trouwen, want er staat (in de Torah): "Maar laat al de KINDERKENS van VROUWELIJKE geslacht, die de bijligging van de man niet bekend hebben, VOOR U LEVEN". {Numeri 31:18} ... Voor een vreemdelinge die 3 jaar en 1 dag is moet dit ook toegestaan zijn ... Dus het moet gezegd worden dat de Schrift over samenwoning spreekt".*
_"A proselyte who is under the age of three years and one day is permitted to marry a priest, for it is said: "But all the women children that have not known man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves" ... A proselyte whose age is three years and one day should also be permitted ... Consequently it must be said that Scripture speaks of one who is fit for cohabitation." {Yebamoth 60B}._
http://www.come-and-hear.com/yebamoth/y ... html#PARTb 

*"Vanaf de leeftijd van 7 jaar en 1 dag tot de leeftijd van 12 jaar en 1 dag. Iemand die jonger is dan dit moet zoals gewoonlijk de huwelijkse omgang voortzetten".*
_"From the age of eleven years and one day to the age of twelve years and one day. One who is under or over this age must carry on her marital intercourse in a normal manner". {Niddah 45A}._
http://www.come-and-hear.com/niddah/nid ... html#PARTa 

*"Als een meisje die nog niet menstrueert gaat trouwen, dan zegt Beth Shammai: "Zij krijgt vier nachten (rust na geslachtsgemeenschap)" en de leerlingen van Hillel zeiden: "Totdat haar wond (vagina) is genezen (wegens seks op zo'n jonge leeftijd)".*
_"If a girl, whose period to see [blood] had not arrived yet, got married, Beth Shammai say: One gives her four nights, and the disciples of Hillel say: Until the wound is healed up". {Kethuboth 6}._
http://www.come-and-hear.com/kethuboth/kethuboth_6.html 

{Zie ook de volgende video:





*Joodse Fatwa (AskMoses.com)*



*Vraag: "Wat is het minimum leeftijd waarop iemand kan worden uitgehuwelijkt volgens de Joodse wet?" Antwoord: "In het verleden en niet zo lang geleden werden huwelijken op een jonge leeftijd uitgevoerd. Wij volgen die regelgeving echter niet, en technisch gezien mag een meisje verloofd worden op het moment dat zij is GEBOREN en ze kan uitgehuwelijkt worden als zij DRIE JAAR OUD IS! Een jongen mag verloofd worden als hij dertien jaar oud is.*
_"In ancient (and not so ancient) times however, marriage was often-times celebrated at a rather young age. Although we do not follow this dictum, technically speaking, a girl may be betrothed the moment she is born, and married at the age of three. A boy may betroth and marry at the age of thirteen"._ 
http://www.askmoses.com/en/article/211, ... h-law.html

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Profeet Ishaq trouwde ook met een 3 jarige volgens Joden*



*"Wij kwamen allemaal van school naar huis denkende dat Rivka 3 jaar oud was toen zij (met Profeet Ishaaq) trouwde, en velen van ons konden zich dat moeilijk voorstellen. Onze (Joodse) leraren legden ons uit dat mensen vroeger eerder volwassen werden, dus 3 jaar van toen was niet met 3 jaar van nu te vergelijken. Wat zij ons niet vertelden (omdat zij het waarschijnlijk zelf niet wisten) is dat er ook een andere mening over (haar leeftijd) bestaat ... ".*
_"We all came home from school saying that Rivka was three years old when she got married, and most of us had a hard time believing it. Our teachers explained that people in those days matured faster, so 3 years old then was not what 3 years old is now. What they did not tell us (probably because they did not know), is that there is another opinion ...". ("JewishLegends.com")_
http://www.jewishlegends.com/displayExp.php?rumor=122



*Puberteit is Rijpheid volgens de Bijbel*



We lezen in de Bijbel:


*"... Je groeide, je werd groot en je werd hoe langer hoe mooier. Je kreeg stevige BORSTEN, je kreeg SCHAAMHAAR, maar je was nog helemaal naakt. Ik kwam voorbij en zag dat je RIJP was voor de LIEFDE".* {Ezechil 16:7-8}.De schaamhaar en borsten zijn een teken van puberteit en volgens de Bijbel is zon iemand rijp voor de liefde



*Kinderhuwelijken in Hindu-Geschriften*


*Een 33 jaar oude man moet met een 12 jaar oude meisjes trouwen, als zij hem behaagt. Een man die 22 jaar oud is moet een meisje die 8 jarige meisje trouwen, maar als het zijn dagelijkse werk verhindert, dan moet hij eerder trouwen.* 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7189037/Manu- ... ranslation 
Manu-Smriti 9/94 - zie ook: "Nand 17", "Basham 167", "Yadav 70", "Altekar 16" en "Banerjee 70".
(Scan: http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/8891/manuu.jpg



*Joodse Tradities*


*"Volgens de Joods Religiuze Wet (halacha) die in Israel geldigheid verleent aan Joodse huwelijken binnen haar grenzen, is het toegestaan om een meisje van elke leeftijd te huwen, maar het meisje zelf mag haar huwelijk pas bepalen als zij twaalf en half jaar oud is".* 
_"According to Jewish religious law (halacha), which in Israel confers validity on the marriage of Jews conducted within its borders, it is possible to marry a young girl of any age, but the girl herself may decide to marry only when she has reached the age of 12 and a half". 
(U.N. Representative, Special Rapporteur to the United Nations)._
http://www.right-to-education.org/conte ... srael.html 


*"De vroege huwelijken van Israel werden geaccepteerd in Christendom want hun kinderen werden uitgehuwelijkt en hadden gemeenschap zelfs alvorens hun puberteit! ... In de tijd van Paulus werden meisjes tijdens hun puberteit of zelfs een beetje voor die tijd uitgehuwelijkt".*
_"The early-marriage tradition of Israel found acceptance in Christendom, whose precocious children bedded and wedded at or even before puberty ... At the time of St. Paul, girls were married at puberty or a little before". (G.U.S.: A World Reference Atlas)_ 
http://www2.rz.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GE ... ASTOLD.HTM 

*"Een vers dat een lange tijd in de oren van Ashkenazi Joden in de Middel Eeuwen klonk luidde dat een man die zijn zonen en dochters dichtbij hun puberteit uithuwelijk, een schriftelijke zegen zal ontvangen: "Nu weet je dat er vrede in je huis heerst". (Job 5:24)".*
_"One passage that would echo long and loud for Ashkenazic Jews throughout the Middle Ages held that a man who marries off his sons and daughters near the period of puberty (samukh le-firkan) will receive the scriptural blessing: you shall know that your tent is in peace (Job 5:24), evidently understood to mean that if ones children were married, they would not succumb to sexual temptation. (Biale, 199749-50)[95] (G.U.S.: A World Reference Atlas)._
http://www2.rz.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GE ... ASTOLD.HTM 

*"Betreft huwelijken, een van de eerste Bijbelse bevelen volgens de rabbijnse geleerden is over de voortplanting van de mensheid (Gen. i. 28). Daarom is het een plicht op elke Israelier om zo jong mogelijk in hun levens te trouwen ... Sommigen zeggen dat kinderen uitgehuwelijkt moeten worden wanneer zij de puberteit hebben bereikt".*
_Age for Marriage The first positive commandment of the Bible, according to rabbinic interpretation (Maimonides, "Minyan ha-Mi ẓ wot," 212), is that concerning the propagation of the human species (Gen. i. 28). It is thus considered the duty of every Israelite to marry as early in life as possible  Some urge that children should marry as soon as they reach the age of puberty". ("Jewish Encyclopedia")_


*"Vroeger werden meisjes op hun negende uitgehuwelijkt ... (zij volgden) de tradities van het uithuwelijken van hun dochters tussen de leeftijd van acht en tien. Als een meisje tot haar vijftiende niet uitgehuwelijkt was, dan had zij geen hoop meer op een huwelijk, want zij zou als een oude dame beschouwd worden ... Tijdens het begin van de eerste wereld oorlog begonnen de tijden een beetje te veranderen en de legale leeftijd waarop een huwelijk gesloten kan worden werd naar vijftien geschoven".* 
_"In earlier days, girls got married at the age of nine[following the] custom of marrying daughters at age eight to tenif the maiden does not get married until the age of fifteen she has no hope of marriage, because she would be considered an old maidAt the end of the nineteenth century, despite these regulations, families still married their daughters at the age of twelve and thirteenOn the eve of World War I, the situation changed somewhat for the better when the legal age for marriage was raised to fifteen"._ 
_("Women in Judaism: A Multidisciplinary Journal")_ 
http://www.utoronto.ca/wjudaism/journal ... hayek.html

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Christelijke Tradities*



*"Gebruikmakend van de natuurlijke aanleg, veronderstelde de Katholieke kerk dat de bepalende factor voor een huwelijk en het hebben van een sexuele relatie het begin van de pubertijd was, en niet noodzakelijk een leeftijd"*
_"Using natural law logic, Catholic authorities argued that the decisive factor which determined a child's readiness for marriage and sexual relations was the onset of puberty, and not necessarily age as such"._ 


*"De geslachtsgemeenschap die vr echtelijke leeftijdsgrenzen of puberteit plaatsvond was niet noodzakelijk ongeoorloofd of een zonde. Integendeel, sommige priesters oordeelden dat geslachtsgemeenschap onder de leeftijd van 12 of 14 een kenmerk had van een huwelijk, zolang het geslachtsgemeenschap plaatsvond na het bereiken van de pubertijd. Nadat geslachtsgemeenschap plaats had gevonden kon het huwelijk niet meer geannuleerd worden.*
_"Sexual intercourse which took place before marital age limits or puberty was not necessarily illicit or sinful. On the contrary, some popes ruled that intercourse below the age of twelve/fourteen had the effect of sealing a marriage contract, as long as such intercourse took place after the age of discretion, which was seven. Once intercourse had taken place, the marriage could not be annulled"._


*"In canoniek recht, stelde de pubertijd de leeftijd van trouwen vast, terwijl het minimum leeftijd voor trouwen ZEVEN JAAR was. Leeftijd van rede.*
_"In canon law, puberty normally determines marriageable age, although the minimum age for marriage is seven years, "the age of reason", when a child is deemed capable of consent"._
http://books.google.com/books?id=YXs1A_ ... ho#PPP1,M1 

*St. Chrysostom waarschuwde ouders om te zorgen dat hun kinderen vroeg trouwen na hun pubertijd.*
_"St. Chrysostom warned parents to see to it that their children married soon after they reached the age of puberty"._ 
http://www.pinn.net/~sunshine/book-sum/medevl1.html 

*"In oud Rome, onder de Heidenen en Christenen, vonden huwelijken in een vroeg stadium vaak plaats. Verlovingen vonden zelfs voor het pubertijd plaats, maar geslachtsgemeenschap zou niet plaats vinden na de menstruatie periode van het meisje. Volgens een historicus, het huwelijk en de leeftijdsverhouding verhouding tussen de man met zijn vrouw dat zijn dochter of zelfs kleindochter kon zijn, was geaccepteerd*
_"In ancient Rome, among both pagans and Christians, marriage at an early age was frequent. Betrothals often occurred even before puberty, although the consummation of marriage through intercourse usually did not take place until after the girls first menstruation. Very often, the age of discrepancy of marriage partners was great. According to one historian, the matching of a man with a woman young enough to be his daughter or even granddaughter was generally accepted._ 


*"De vrouw moest van binnen de grotere familiecirkel (gewoonlijk in het begin van puberteit of rond 13 jaar) worden genomen om de zuiverheid van de familielijn te handhaven*.
_"The wife was to be taken from within the larger family circle (usually at the outset of puberty or around the age of 13) in order to maintain the purity of the family line"._ 
http://www.theology.edu/marriage 

*Het kan met zekerheid gesteld worden dat de bruid aanzienlijk jonger was dan de bruidegom, en zwangerschap zou kort na pubertijd volgen.*
_"It is safe to assume the bride was considerably younger than the groom, and childbearing would have begun shortly after puberty". ("Life in Biblical Israel", Page 58)._ 
http://books.google.com.pk/books?id=OtO ... il#PPR2,M1 




*Hindu Tradities*


*"In de oude Hindu geschriften van 400 tot 100 VC, waren hele strikt morele wetten die de vader opdroegen om zijn dochter uit te huwelijken op een hele jonge leeftijd. Die teksten beweren dat de beste leeftijd voor een meisje om uitgehuwelijkt te worden tussen 8 en 10 jaar is".*
_In the ancient Hindu scriptures of 400 to 100 BC, there are strict moral laws that enjoin the father to marry off his daughter at a very young age. These religious texts indicate that the best age for a girl to get married is between is 8 and 10._ 
http://www.cwin.org.np/resources/issues ... rriage.htm 

*"In de Smritis komen wij de principe tegen dat de BESTE VROUW de "nagnika" is, en dat is de jonge meisje die nog zo jong is dat zij naakt rondloopt".*
_"We find the rule, almost universally valid in the Smritis, according to which the
nagnika i.e. a girl going naked and yet immature, is the best (wife)". (Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics, pp.522-523)._
http://books.google.com/books?id=INJI4F ... #PPA522,M1 

*"Nagnika oftewel een naakte. Dat waren meisjes van 7 jaar en jonger. Dit leeftijd werd als de beste leeftijd voor huwelijk beschouwd".*
_"Nagnika or naked. A girl seven years old or younger. This was regarded as best age for marriage"._
http://www.stormloader.com/munaypata/India.htm 




*CONCLUSIE*Dus we hebben dat met welke standaard wij ook meten, de Profeet heeft niets verkeerds gedaan. En dit huwelijk vond ander half duizend jaar geleden plaats! 

Sommige landen hebben nu de meerderjarigheids leeftijd op 18 gezet, anderen op 16, anderen op 14 en anderen op 13! Zij zijn het zelf niet eens uit, wat de juiste leeftijd moet zijn! Wij baseren onze regels niet op losse getalletjes! Islam kijkt naar de lichamelijke volwassenheid van een vrouw.

Deze getallen stellen niets voor en zijn niet nauwkeurig. Als over een paar jaar bijvoorbeeld de wet veranderd - kunnen zij dan de mensen die nu leven pedofielen noemen?!

Het huwelijk tussen Aishah en de Profeet was een gezegend huwelijk waar alleen maar khayr (goedheid) uit voort is gekomen! De duizenden ahaadith die Aishah overleverde, van momenten waar andere mannen niet bij de Profeet aanwezig waren was een hikmah! Er zat een grote hikmah (wijsheid) achter dit huwelijk. De leugens die sommigen over het huwelijk verspreiden zijn niet gebaseerd op feiten maar leugens en verdraaiingen. 

Sommige dwazen beweren zonder enig bewijs dat de Profeet zijn vrouw Aishah ging misbruiken. Kindermisbruikers sturen geen huwelijksaanzoeken! En Aisha zelf prees haar huwelijk! Welke misbruikte prijst haar misbruiker?! Zij heeft meer dan 2000 ahaadith overgeleverd, waarom heeft zij in geen enkele hadith geklaagd over haar huwelijk? En waarom bleef Aisha vrolijk nog 9 jaar na het huwelijk met de Profeet leven?! Aisha werd ook vaak jaloers en vroeg om de aandacht van de Profeet!

En kan een misbruikt kind meer dan 2000 ahaadith memoriseren?! Als zo een huwelijk niet acceptabel was, waarom klaagde *niemand* onder de gelovigen en ongelovigen over zijn huwelijk? En zelfs als wij dit bedorven idee aan zouden nemen, waarom volmaakte de Profeet zijn huwelijk niet toen Aishah zes jaar oud was?! Waarom ging hij drie jaar wachten?!

Geen enkele religieus boek heeft een verbod op een dergelijk huwelijk. Vergis je niet, wij keuren pedofilie niet goed. Geslachtsgemeenschap met kinderen is schadelijk en dus niet toegestaan in Islaam! 

Deze mensen wensen het Licht van Islaam uit te doven zoals in de Quran staat, maar Allah heeft beloofd Zijn Licht te verspreiden ook al hebben de ongelovigen daar een afkeer van!

Haafiz Ibn Kathir zegt: 

فمثلهم في ذلك كمثل من يريد أن يطفئ شعاع الشمس ، أو نور القمر بنفخه ، وهذا لا سبيل إليه
*Hun voorbeeld is zoals van iemand die met zijn mond richting de zon en de maan blaast, hopend dat het licht daarvan uit zal doven! Zij zullen nooit hun doel bereiken!* {Tafsir Ibn Kathir, 9/32}.EINDE

----------


## Muwahhid

Masha'Allah, djazak Allahi khayran voor het delen, nog een kort filmpje van Sheikh Ahmad Musa Jibril


*We Are Proud of Our Prophets Marriage To Aisha*




Ahmad Jibril - YouTube
http://www.facebook.com/ShaykhAhmadMusaJibril

----------


## oneknlr

Dit is een van de belangrijkste redenen dat ik hadith-collecties niet geloof. Eerst staat er in het hadith-collecties al iets waar ik niet mee uit de voeten kan, dan nog allemaal 'sheikhs' die proberen uit te leggen waarom het "ok" is, en ondertussen geen enkel spiritueel inzicht.

Niet voor niets dat Mohammed tijdens zijn leven nooit heeft toegestaan dat zijn persoonlijke hadith werden opgetekend: "alleen de Koran" was Zijn instructie lezen we in de Koran. Denk na! Waarom zijn de persoonlijke hadith van Mohammed pas na 200 jaar mondelinge overlevering opgetekend?

Antwoord: het mocht niet van de profeet.

Salaam!

----------


## radjoeloen

Maasjallah, je hebt goed je best gedaan.

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Maasjallah, je hebt goed je best gedaan.



heb het enkel gepost, een broeder heeft deze topic gemaakt maa shaa Allah
moge Allah hem daarvoor belonen Amin

----------

